# Ergo vs. Babyhawk?



## AngelaB (Nov 20, 2001)

I dont know how to do a poll but my question is which do you like better the Ergo or Babyhawk?

I have a mei tai that a friend made for me and it really cuts into my shoulders and it starts to sag after a while. I like the look of babyhawks and the padded shoulder straps but the ergo looks really comfy too?

Angela


----------



## Jazzmin (Jun 29, 2006)

I have both and love both.

My BH was great on long walks when DS was smaller (22lb and under). I do love the head rest! It still works great and my babe passes out. BH looks cuter- you can pick your own color combos and prints.

I love the Ergo on longer walks because of the padding and support, I find it to be more comfortable. Downside, when DS falls asleep I don't feel that his head is well supported.

I just wanted to add that the BH is far more comfortable for a front carry. I do not like the way the ergo feels when I carry DS on the front. Plus, the buckle on your back is a pain to connect.


----------



## laurap (Dec 27, 2006)

If I had to choose one it would be the BH, I feel it gives more support. When using it for front carriers I love that the straps cross in the back, it seems to distribute the weight better on my body than the Ergo. It can also be a little bit of a drag to clip the chest belt yourself, sometimes it slips down etc etc. For back carries I have found that with a lexi twist I can carry dd for quite sometime with little or no discomfort, she is 24 pounds.


----------



## mama in the forest (Apr 17, 2006)

I have both too. I think the babyhawk wins hands down in appearance..it's so pretty! But my ergo does the job better. It doesn't pull at my ab muscles when I use the back carry, and it's more secure in the back too. It doesn't pinch my shoulders like the BH and it doesn't cut off the circulation to my arms either. I love it!


----------



## twogreencars (Oct 24, 2006)

We've got 2 BabyHawks and an Ergo. We *LOVE* our BabyHawks (both DH and myself) and *NEVER* EVER use the Ergo.


----------



## samantha546 (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't have a BH but do have a MT. I have to say the ERGO is my go-to hands down. I'm not the type that can stand taking the time to tie straps and to possibly have it drag on the ground. I like the ERGO where I can put it on, put dd in and then go.


----------



## jodi5 (Mar 6, 2006)

Ergo for me. I have a BHXT and an Ergo and my shoulders hurt with the BH but with the structured waist of the Ergo, I can last a long time. BH is probably best when baby is little, at least for me.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I have to vote "both," too. I loved my BH (minkee lined for my winter baby







: ) when dd was little, but by the time she was 16 months and learning to walk, it was Ergo all the way, especially for the frequent up-downs. I do find that I do better with the Ergo's structured waistbelt distributing the weight to my lower body than I do with a MT's straps, which just don't do the same job.


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

I dont have an Ergo but I *love* my BH ... so so comfortable for me and DS. He always zonks out in it and I could wear it for hours. He is 3.5 months and about 17 lbs.

hth


----------



## madhavi (Jul 2, 2006)

i have an ergo and i love it. my ds is 6 months and over 15lbs and my back never hurts after carrying him in it. with my dd i had a sling and it hurt me a lot. i have used a mei tei but it hurt my shoulders.
my friend has a 30lb 8month old and swears by the ergo. if you have a big baby it's great.


----------



## nonnymouse (Jul 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelaB* 
I dont know how to do a poll but my question is which do you like better the Ergo or Babyhawk?

I have a mei tai that a friend made for me and it really cuts into my shoulders and it starts to sag after a while. I like the look of babyhawks and the padded shoulder straps but the ergo looks really comfy too?

Angela

I'd say it depends on how old/big your dc is. I loved how close and tight I could get the babyhawk when dd was small. I didn't switch to the ergo until she was 13 months and was just too heavy to bear her weight on my shoulders anymore.


----------



## walrissa (Oct 1, 2005)

My Toddlerhawk wins over the Ergo, no contest. Way more supportive and much higher back for a toddler. I love, love, love it.


----------



## Sanveann (Mar 19, 2007)

We have a BHXT and an Ergo. DS loved the BH when he was teeny, but he really doesn't care for it now. He adores the Ergo and falls asleep in it immediately! I also find it a lot more comfy for long-term wearing. It's not as pretty as the BH, but it IS more DH-friendly, I've found.


----------



## TattooedMama (Aug 31, 2005)

I sold my Ergo to get my BH. If I ever get another SSC it will be a Beco.


----------

